# Custom Saltwater Series Boat Ladders



## mopbucket

Summer boating fun is almost here. Ladders designed for shallow draft boats and skiffs. Great for boat reentry from all water sport activities.

Made from saltwater resistant " 316L series s.s tubing ".

Ladders start at $149.99 ea.

For more info contact Richard at: [email protected]


----------

